# Start Here > Guest Forum >  Rand Paul

## Jackson

Howdy all

I was searching for a forum about Rand Paul and this place was the 1st result. Now the banner on the top says Ron Paul not Rand Paul. But I gotta thank you Ron Paul people too for producing a son like Rand Paul. Back in the 2012 election season I laughed at Ron Paul because of some of the out there stuff he said and I went with Santorum (I know I know, he's a RINO). But now I'm thinking I agreed with Ron Paul on most policies but foreign policy and some things like heroin and prostitution. And I now agree with him on foreign policy too seeing all the unconstitutional policies that King Obama of wherever he's from is bringing in and Rand is calling him out on it every step and not mincing any words. And the RINO's too like Lindsey Graham and Chris Christie. We the people do not want taxpayer dollars spent on helping al Qaeda and the brotherhood. Stay out of the war in the middle east and let the muslim loons kill each other. Reagan would be turning in his grave if he saw what happened to this country today.

So Rand has mostly influenced me to the libertarians perspective on certain issues through all of Obama's IRS AP NSA Benghazi and Syria scandals. We need a leader with balls who's gonna tell it how it is and understands the constitution and founding fathers and what America stands for. And Rand does that and so does Ted Cruz who should be VP. Obama has made America a total laughing stock in front of Europe/ Russia and China and we are no longer a superpower. Only a strong leader who has patriotism and love for America will save us now. That's why I and my family will support Rand Paul if he runs for President. He is a real conservative and a real constitutionalist.

----------


## mosquitobite

> Howdy all
> 
> I was searching for a forum about Rand Paul and this place was the 1st result. Now the banner on the top says Ron Paul not Rand Paul. But I gotta thank you Ron Paul people too for producing a son like Rand Paul. Back in the 2012 election season I laughed at Ron Paul because of some of the out there stuff he said and I went with Santorum (I know I know, he's a RINO). But now I'm thinking I agreed with Ron Paul on most policies but foreign policy and some things like heroin and prostitution. And I now agree with him on foreign policy too seeing all the unconstitutional policies that King Obama of wherever he's from is bringing in and Rand is calling him out on it every step and not mincing any words. And the RINO's too like Lindsey Graham and Chris Christie. We the people do not want taxpayer dollars spent on helping al Qaeda and the brotherhood. Stay out of the war in the middle east and let the muslim loons kill each other. Reagan would be turning in his grave if he saw what happened to this country today.
> 
> So Rand has mostly influenced me to the libertarians perspective on certain issues through all of Obama's IRS AP NSA Benghazi and Syria scandals. We need a leader with balls who's gonna tell it how it is and understands the constitution and founding fathers and what America stands for. And Rand does that and so does Ted Cruz who should be VP. Obama has made America a total laughing stock in front of Europe/ Russia and China and we are no longer a superpower. Only a strong leader who has patriotism and love for America will save us now. That's why I and my family will support Rand Paul if he runs for President. He is a real conservative and a real constitutionalist.


Welcome Jackson.

Glad to see you come around!

----------


## Aratus

welcome!

----------


## Christian Liberty

Just so we're clear, Ron Paul does not "Support" heroin and prostitutution.  He simply doesn't want the Federal government getting its nose involved in things which are clearly and constitutionally not its business.

Foreign Policy, on the other hand, just think of how much of your money the RINOs are spending fighting over there, and try to think through the cost in human lives.  You can't justify it.

You're almost there, come to the dark side

----------


## TheGrinch

> Just so we're clear, Ron Paul does not "Support" heroin and prostitutution.  He simply doesn't want the Federal government getting its nose involved in things which are clearly and constitutionally not its business.


Well, not just that, he also sees that these bans do nothing but enable and finance violent criminals and cartels, while doing virtually nothing to curtail use.  I could really go on for days about the consequences of prohibition, but we already saw with alcohol that it simply doesn't work.  Education has done far more to curtail use of heroin and other addictive dangerous drugs.  How many would be going out and doing heroin that don't already with it being illegal?

Plus not only does it enable violent criminals, it gives users and women who may be caught up in prostitution with no recourse to go to the cops without incriminating themselves. Thus they end up victims of violence, robbery and abuse that they have very little recourse against because of their own non-violent/non-victim petty "crimes".

Not like I had to tell you any of this, but thought it was worth clarifying for our visitor that we aren't so much pro as we are anti-interference that only leads to far worse consequences.

----------


## Christian Liberty

> Well, not just that, he also sees that these bans do nothing but enable and finance violent criminals and cartels, while doing virtually nothing to curtail use.  I could really go on for days about the consequences of prohibition, but we already saw with alcohol that it simply doesn't work.  Education has done far more to curtail use of heroin and other addictive dangerous drugs.  How many would be going out and doing heroin that don't already with it being illegal?
> 
> Plus not only does it enable violent criminals, it gives users and women who may be caught up in prostitution with no recourse to go to the cops without incriminating themselves. Thus they end up victims of violence, robbery and abuse that they have very little recourse against because of their own non-violent/non-victim petty "crimes".
> 
> Not like I had to tell you any of this, but thought it was worth clarifying for our visitor that we aren't so much pro as we are anti-interference that only leads to far worse consequences.


I'm with you on all of that.  I don't support prohibition at any level.  But Ron Paul recognized that he only had jurisdiction at the Federal Level.  He wasn't trying to undo state laws against drugs.  So I'm just saying that if Jackson is a constititutionalist, even if he doesn't agree with us on this particular, he shouldn't have an issue with Ron bringing it down to the state level.

----------


## Jackson

I am a firm believer in the Constitution of these United States have been for all my life... I respect no other document more than the Constitution, Declaration of Independence, Bill of Rights and the Bible. We are 1 nation under God. Let Jesus into your life and you will be free. Islamic influence is spreading in the administration and We The People must take a Stand With Ted against it.

----------


## Christian Liberty

> I am a firm believer in the Constitution of these United States have been for all my life... I respect no other document more than the Constitution, Declaration of Independence, Bill of Rights and the Bible. We are 1 nation under God. Let Jesus into your life and you will be free. Islamic influence is spreading in the administration and We The People must take a Stand With Ted against it.


Shouldn't the Bible be there first?

Amen to letting Jesus into our lives

Ted Cruz is a wolf in sheep's clothing.  He's too much of a Zionist to be a constitutionalist.  He, like most other Republicans, has been motivated by seriously deficient theology.  Arminianism and Dispensationalism are responsible for much of the nonsense in our Middle Eastern foreign policy, they love Israel more than they love the United States which leads to wrath from Islamic Terrorists who don't want the US getting involved in their affairs, which is the source of laws like the Patriot Act, NDAA 2012, TSA groping, etc. many of which are then used against "mundane" criminals who break one of many thousands of Federal regulations.

But ultimately, as with all things, the logical source is bad theology.

----------


## Prog Snob

> Howdy all
> 
> I was searching for a forum about Rand Paul and this place was the 1st result. Now the banner on the top says Ron Paul not Rand Paul. But I gotta thank you Ron Paul people too for producing a son like Rand Paul. Back in the 2012 election season I laughed at Ron Paul because of some of the out there stuff he said and I went with Santorum (I know I know, he's a RINO). But now I'm thinking I agreed with Ron Paul on most policies but foreign policy and some things like heroin and prostitution. And I now agree with him on foreign policy too seeing all the unconstitutional policies that King Obama of wherever he's from is bringing in and Rand is calling him out on it every step and not mincing any words. And the RINO's too like Lindsey Graham and Chris Christie. We the people do not want taxpayer dollars spent on helping al Qaeda and the brotherhood. Stay out of the war in the middle east and let the muslim loons kill each other. Reagan would be turning in his grave if he saw what happened to this country today.
> 
> So Rand has mostly influenced me to the libertarians perspective on certain issues through all of Obama's IRS AP NSA Benghazi and Syria scandals. We need a leader with balls who's gonna tell it how it is and understands the constitution and founding fathers and what America stands for. And Rand does that and so does Ted Cruz who should be VP. Obama has made America a total laughing stock in front of Europe/ Russia and China and we are no longer a superpower. Only a strong leader who has patriotism and love for America will save us now. That's why I and my family will support Rand Paul if he runs for President. He is a real conservative and a real constitutionalist.


Yes, we were glad to be part of the production process of Rand Paul...

wait...that didn't sound right.

----------


## Unregistered

> Shouldn't the Bible be there first?
> 
> Amen to letting Jesus into our lives
> 
> Ted Cruz is a wolf in sheep's clothing.  He's too much of a Zionist to be a constitutionalist.  He, like most other Republicans, has been motivated by seriously deficient theology.  Arminianism and Dispensationalism are responsible for much of the nonsense in our Middle Eastern foreign policy, they love Israel more than they love the United States which leads to wrath from Islamic Terrorists who don't want the US getting involved in their affairs, which is the source of laws like the Patriot Act, NDAA 2012, TSA groping, etc. many of which are then used against "mundane" criminals who break one of many thousands of Federal regulations.
> 
> But ultimately, as with all things, the logical source is bad theology.


Rand & Ted Paul follow true word of God. God's blessing (+ to Strom Thurmond) enable only constituionalist to do 13-21 hours speeches. You think soros bought Harry reid or feinstein can do speeches like that?

----------


## Christian Liberty

> Rand & Ted Paul follow true word of God. God's blessing (+ to Strom Thurmond) enable only constituionalist to do 13-21 hours speeches. You think soros bought Harry reid or feinstein can do speeches like that?


Rand Paul =/= Ted Cruz.  They're very different.

I'm not making any judgment on the salvation of either Rand Paul or Ted Cruz.  But Ted Cruz's Zionistic, Israel-first foreign policy is a problem.  Saying "there's no greater threat to the US than Iran" as Ted Cruz did is a problem.  

That said, there are plenty of people here who don't agree with me about Cruz, and plenty who do.  The forum is divided on it.

----------


## Jackson

Howdy. All inhabitants of Liberty Forest <- Be warned above post is written by "Jackson" not "Unregistered". And I don't know what happened with the name change. I here by apologize for the issue.

----------


## Unregistered

> Rand Paul =/= Ted Cruz.  They're very different.
> 
> I'm not making any judgment on the salvation of either Rand Paul or Ted Cruz.  But Ted Cruz's Zionistic, Israel-first foreign policy is a problem.  Saying "there's no greater threat to the US than Iran" as Ted Cruz did is a problem.  
> 
> That said, there are plenty of people here who don't agree with me about Cruz, and plenty who do.  The forum is divided on it.


I agree Iran is part of Islamist movement and against blessed nation Israel. Iran support Muslim Brotherhood rebels in Egypt - fact. I stand with Rand & Ted Paul.

----------


## Jackson

Oops: Did it again. All inhabitants of Liberty Forest <- Be warned above post is written by "Jackson" not "Unregistered". And I don't know what happened with the name change. I here by apologize for the issue.

----------


## Christian Liberty

> I agree Iran is part of Islamist movement and against *blessed nation Israel*. Iran support Muslim Brotherhood rebels in Egypt - fact. I stand with Rand & Ted Paul.


No wonder you support Ted.

In what sense is Israel "Blessed"?  They aren't a Christian nation anymore than Iran or the United States is.  Judaism is not Christianity.  

An article by a Calvinistic Christian worth taking a look at:

http://www.trinityfoundation.org/journal.php?id=77

Now, I do not deny that the nation of Israel was set up by God.  God sets up kings, and he tears them down.  That doesn't mean that God commands that America protect Israel or attack Iran.

I'm a Bible-believing Christian, so if you have any scriptures you want to present to prove that the modern nation-state of Israel is "Blessed by God" feel free to do so.

And... I just noticed you did it again, there is no "Ted Paul."  You mean "Rand Paul" and "Ted Cruz"... two different senators.  I like Rand Paul a lot more than I do Ted Cruz.

----------

